# orecchini



## Genzo15

Hola a todos,

¿hay alguna diferencia entre  *pendientes* y *aretes*? ¿Hay un termino que se usa más que el otro? En mi lengua los dos se traducen con la misma palabra (_orecchini_), así que no consigo entender la diferencia.


Muchas gracias a quién pueda ayudarme.


----------



## Birke

Pendientes son todos los que se llevan en la oreja, aunque no pendan de ella sino que vayan insertados, y sean de la forma que sean. Aretes son sólo los que tienen forma de aro.

Edito y añado para mayor claridad: Los aretes son pendientes, pero no todos los pendientes son aretes.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola _*Genzo*_,
Afinando un poco el aporte de *Birke*, te confirmo que «*pendiente*» y «*arete*» son sinónimos al igual que también lo es «*colgante*». Como dice mi compañera forense al usar la palabra «*arete*» ya se da la idea de la forma que tiene el pendiente.
Esto dice el DRAE:
*pendiente. *(Del ant. part. act. de _pender_; lat. _pendens, -entis_).
*5.* m. Arete con adorno colgante o sin él.
*6.* m. Joya que se lleva colgando.
*arete. **1.* m. Arillo de metal, casi siempre precioso, que como adorno llevan *algunas mujeres* atravesado en el lóbulo de cada una de las orejas.

El subrayado con negrita es de mi cosecha para indicarte que el DRAE es un poco tardo en actualizar sus conceptos; aquí tendrían que cambiar la sentencia «*algunas mujeres*» por  «*algunas personas*».

Un saludo.


----------



## tusi

Yo disiento un poco de los dos comentarios anteriores: para mí la diferenciación es básicamente geográfica. La palabra que usaba en Madrid para las joyas que se usan (habitualmente) en las orejas de las mujeres es "pendiente" (aunque sea circular), la palabra que se usa en Lima es "arete" (aunque no sea circular sino colgante). Si lo he escuchado al revés, debe haber sido solo ocasionalmente, porque no lo recuerdo.

Y, por cierto, si vamos a cambiar "mujeres" por "personas", Xiscomx, ¿deberíamos cambiar "cada una de las orejas" por "diferentes partes del cuerpo"? Puesto que podríamos decir sin problemas "lleva un pendiente en la ceja" o "lleva un arete en el ombligo".

Saludos.


----------



## Genzo15

Ahora creo tenerlo todo muy claro. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Vampiro

Nada, no cantes victoria, que en Chile no se usan aretes ni pendientes.
Por acá: “aros”
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

tusi said:


> Yo disiento un poco de los dos comentarios anteriores: para mí la diferenciación es básicamente geográfica. La palabra que usaba en Madrid para las joyas que se usan (habitualmente) en las orejas de las mujeres es "pendiente" (aunque sea circular), la palabra que se usa en Lima es "arete" (aunque no sea circular sino colgante). Si lo he escuchado al revés, debe haber sido solo ocasionalmente, porque no lo recuerdo.


Yo llamo pendiente a todo tenga la forma que tenga, aunque sea de arete, o sea que en ese sentido te doy la razón. Sin embargo, también estoy de acuerdo con la clasificación de Birke: entiendo que todos ellos son pendientes y dentro de ellos hay aros, perlas, piedras engarzadas... ¿en Lima también se llaman aretes a las bolitas metálicas que se usan para abrir el agujero?


----------



## Xiscomx

tusi said:


> Yo disiento un poco de los dos comentarios anteriores: para mí la diferenciación es básicamente geográfica. La palabra que usaba en Madrid para las joyas que se usan (habitualmente) en las orejas de las mujeres es "pendiente" (aunque sea circular), la palabra que se usa en Lima es "arete" (aunque no sea circular sino colgante). Si lo he escuchado al revés, debe haber sido solo ocasionalmente, porque no lo recuerdo.
> 
> Y, por cierto, si vamos a cambiar "mujeres" por "personas", Xiscomx, ¿deberíamos cambiar "cada una de las orejas" por "diferentes partes del cuerpo"? Puesto que podríamos decir sin problemas "lleva un pendiente en la ceja" o "lleva un arete en el ombligo". Saludos.


Hola *tusi*,.
Lo siento pero no entiendo tu disentimiento. ¿Disientes en que «*pendiente*» y «*arete*» son sinónimos?
Y, por cierto, si consideras que solo las mujeres llevan pendientes o aretes o como prefieras llamarlos, entonces yo disiento contigo y con el DRAE porque, hoy en día, quizá haya más hombres con pendientes y aretes que las mujeres.
En lo que sí concuerdo contigo es que, también hoy en día, no solo se llevan pendientes en el lóbulo de la oreja, sino en cualquier otra parte del cuerpo por inverosímil que nos parezca, por lo que os recomiendo, a ti y al DRAE, que actualicéis conceptos.
Un coridal saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Desconozco el uso en otras latitudes, pero en Chile lo que se lleva en las orejas son “aros”.  En cualquier otra parte del cuerpo: “piercings”.
Esto es igual tengan la forma que tengan.
_


----------



## olimpia91

Genzo15 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿hay alguna diferencia entre  *pendientes* y *aretes*? ¿Hay un termino que se usa más que el otro? En mi lengua los dos se traducen con la misma palabra (_orecchini_), así que no consigo entender la diferencia



En  italiano pendiente se puede traducir  literalmente.


----------



## araceli

Vampiro said:


> Desconozco el uso en otras latitudes, pero en Chile lo que se lleva en las orejas son “aros”.  En cualquier otra parte del cuerpo: “piercings”.
> Esto es igual tengan la forma que tengan.
> _



Hola:

Lo mismo en Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## olimpia91

Para el DRAE _aro_ y_ arete _es lo mismo.
_Pendiente_ es un tipo de _aro_, pero en muchos lugares un sinónimo de _aro_.


----------



## tusi

Xiscomx said:


> Hola *tusi*,.
> Lo siento pero no entiendo tu disentimiento. ¿Disientes en que «*pendiente*» y «*arete*» son sinónimos?
> Y, por cierto, si consideras que solo las mujeres llevan pendientes o aretes o como prefieras llamarlos, entonces yo disiento contigo y con el DRAE porque, hoy en día, quizá haya más hombres con pendientes y aretes que las mujeres.
> En lo que sí concuerdo contigo es que, también hoy en día, no solo se llevan pendientes en el lóbulo de la oreja, sino en cualquier otra parte del cuerpo por inverosímil que nos parezca, por lo que os recomiendo, a ti y al DRAE, que actualicéis conceptos.
> Un coridal saludo.




Discúlpame porque tal vez por escribir rápido no me expliqué bien. El comentario de Birke (a quien le das la razón) especifica que los aretes tienen forma de aro. No estoy de acuerdo con eso. En Perú (respondiendo a Adelaida) aretes son todos, incluso los de bolitas o de perlitas, aunque no cuelguen o no tengan forma de aro. Me cuentan por aquí que es menos habitual llamarlos pendientes, pero algunas personas sí que lo dicen.

La segunda parte de mi comentario (sobre quiénes y dónde se llevan): pretendía darte la razón en que no son solo las mujeres (aunque en Perú es habitual encontrar hombres con arete, no creo que llegue de ninguna manera a ser tan extendido como su uso en las mujeres) y añadir que no son solo en las orejas, aunque, como también se ha comentado en este hilo, se suele usar más "piercing" para definir aquellos adornos en lugares que no son las orejas, finalmente tambien puede decirse "un arete para el ombligo" y se entiende igual. (Espero en este punto no estar tan añeja y casposa como el DRAE).

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## duvija

Y para destruir las elegantes palabras de esas cosas en las orejas, en Uruguay son 'caravanas' . Jamás pude averiguar el porqué de tal nombre. Sin son en forma de aros, a veces son ' aritos', pero para los que son chicos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Vampiro said:


> Desconozco el uso en otras latitudes, pero en Chile lo que se lleva en las orejas son “aros”.  En cualquier otra parte del cuerpo: “piercings”.
> Esto es igual tengan la forma que tengan.
> _



Y por acá, lo mismo digo.


----------



## ACQM

Y aun otra forma de llamarlos en el sur de España: zarcillos.


----------



## Maximino

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con el comentario de Birke. En español el nombre más genérico para designar a los adornos que se llevan particularmente en las orejas es ‘*pendientes*’. Los ‘*aretes*’ son uno de los tantos tipos de pendientes (específicamente, y saltando las diferencias de uso de ciertas regiones, son aros pequeños que se usan como pendientes). En cualquier parte del mundo hispanohablante se entiende, aunque no sea la denominación más común en ciertas zonas, qué son unos ‘_pendientes_’. Si uno pide _pendientes _en cualquier región de habla hispana nunca te traerán, por ejemplo, pasteles.


Tipos de pendientes hay muchos, con diferentes nombres. Algunos ejemplos son: 


*abridor*5. m. Cada uno de los dos aretes de oro que se ponen a las niñas en los lóbulos de las orejas para horadarlos e impedir que se cierren los agujeros.*
almendrillas*4. f. pl. ant. Pendientes con diamantes de forma de almendra, que usaban las mujeres.*
argolla*8. f. _Cuba y Ven_. Pendiente en forma de aro.*
arete* (dim. de aro1") m. Aro pequeño. Se aplica particularmente a los que se usan como pendientes. *
arito *(R. Dom.) m. *Pendiente en forma de 

*aro*.3 (Arg., Chi.) Arete (*pendiente).*
arracada *f. Pendiente de adorno con grandes colgantes. *
bollón * 3 Pendiente cuyo adorno es solamente un botón*.* *
broquelillo *m. Pendiente para las orejas, de forma de botón. *
calabacilla* (dim. de "calabaza") 1 f. Objeto, adorno, etc., de forma de *calabaza*. Particularmente, colgante de esa forma, de los pendientes. *
candado *2 (Extr.) Zarcillo (pendiente). *
candongas *5 (Col.; pl.) Pendientes. *
caravanas *7 (_Uruguay_) Pendientes. 
cercillo (del lat. "circellus", circulillo) 1 (ant.) m. Zarcillo (pendiente). *
chocallo* m. Pendiente para las orejas. *
chucallo* (ant.) m. Pendiente para las orejas.*
desaliños *2 (pl.) Pendientes guarnecidos de piedras preciosas que llegaban hasta el pecho. *
dormilona * 1 f. Pendiente en forma de arete, con un brillante o una perla. *
pantalla *6 (R. Dom.) Pendiente (adorno que se pone en las orejas). *
perendengue* (del lat. "pendere", colgar) 1 m. Pendiente de adorno. *
roseta *4 Sortija o pendiente adornados con una piedra preciosa rodeada de otras más pequeñas. *
verduguillo* (dim. de "verdugo") 5 Pendiente de forma de aro. Arete. *
vincos* (del lat. "vinculum") 2 (León; pl.) *Pendientes formados por un aro de plata. *
zarcillo*1 (del lat. "circellus", círco pequeño) 1 m. Pendiente de forma de aro. 

_El piercing_, a mi juicio, más que un adorno en sí es la práctica de perforar distintas partes del cuerpo para llevar pendientes. Es verdad que en algunas zonas, como Chile, se entiende que es el adorno usado como pendiente en diversas partes del cuerpo.



Saludos


----------



## ACQM

Maximino said:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con el comentario de Birke. En español el nombre más genérico para designar a los adornos que se llevan particularmente en las orejas es ‘*pendientes*’. Los ‘*aretes*’ son uno de los tantos tipos de pendientes (específicamente, y saltando las diferencias de uso de ciertas regiones, son aros pequeños que se usan como pendientes). En cualquier parte del mundo hispanohablante se entiende, aunque no sea la denominación más común en ciertas zonas, qué son unos ‘_pendientes_’. Si uno pide _pendientes _en cualquier región de habla hispana nunca te traerán, por ejemplo, pasteles.
> 
> 
> Tipos de pendientes hay muchos, con diferentes nombres. Algunos ejemplos son:
> 
> 
> *abridor*5. m. Cada uno de los dos aretes de oro que se ponen a las niñas en los lóbulos de las orejas para horadarlos e impedir que se cierren los agujeros.*
> almendrillas*4. f. pl. ant. Pendientes con diamantes de forma de almendra, que usaban las mujeres.*
> argolla*8. f. _Cuba y Ven_. Pendiente en forma de aro.*
> arete* (dim. de aro1") m. Aro pequeño. Se aplica particularmente a los que se usan como pendientes. *
> arito *(R. Dom.) m. *Pendiente en forma de
> 
> *aro*.3 (Arg., Chi.) Arete (*pendiente).*
> arracada *f. Pendiente de adorno con grandes colgantes. *
> bollón * 3 Pendiente cuyo adorno es solamente un botón*.* *
> broquelillo *m. Pendiente para las orejas, de forma de botón. *
> calabacilla* (dim. de "calabaza") 1 f. Objeto, adorno, etc., de forma de *calabaza*. Particularmente, colgante de esa forma, de los pendientes. *
> candado *2 (Extr.) Zarcillo (pendiente). *
> candongas *5 (Col.; pl.) Pendientes. *
> caravanas *7 (_Uruguay_) Pendientes.
> cercillo (del lat. "circellus", circulillo) 1 (ant.) m. Zarcillo (pendiente). *
> chocallo* m. Pendiente para las orejas. *
> chucallo* (ant.) m. Pendiente para las orejas.*
> desaliños *2 (pl.) Pendientes guarnecidos de piedras preciosas que llegaban hasta el pecho. *
> dormilona * 1 f. Pendiente en forma de arete, con un brillante o una perla. *
> pantalla *6 (R. Dom.) Pendiente (adorno que se pone en las orejas). *
> perendengue* (del lat. "pendere", colgar) 1 m. Pendiente de adorno. *
> roseta *4 Sortija o pendiente adornados con una piedra preciosa rodeada de otras más pequeñas. *
> verduguillo* (dim. de "verdugo") 5 Pendiente de forma de aro. Arete. *
> vincos* (del lat. "vinculum") 2 (León; pl.) *Pendientes formados por un aro de plata. *
> zarcillo*1 (del lat. "circellus", círco pequeño) 1 m. Pendiente de forma de aro.
> 
> _El piercing_, a mi juicio, más que un adorno en sí es la práctica de perforar distintas partes del cuerpo para llevar pendientes. Es verdad que en algunas zonas, como Chile, se entiende que es el adorno usado como pendiente en diversas partes del cuerpo.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues bueno. El uso es el uso, y si hay millones de personas que le llaman aretes a cualquier tipo de pendientes, pues eso es relevante. Está bien que sepas qué decir para que no te traigan "pasteles" en lugar de zarcillos, pero también está bien que entiendas a quien te dice "aros" o "aretes" o "zarcillos" y quiere decir "pendientes" sin especificar el tipo, digo yo, a mí me parece interesante, como mínimo.


----------

